# Is this possible??



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

My friend brought her young Nigerian buck over yesterday to cover my doe. 
I didn't realize how short he was till I got a good look at him. Hmmm.
Well the plan was for him to breed my LaMancha doe. 
Well, she quicky went into season today, and gee, I do not know
if this is gonna work...
I have bred Nigerian bucks to large does before, but not sure bout this one..
onder: 
So wattaya think? 
Have any of you goat lovers out there had a short boy 'reach'
???


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not an expert on goats but where there's a will there's a way. I've seen mixed beed dogs where the dad was MUCH smaller than mom (Jack Russel Dad, Rottweiler mom) - the dad used a step to reach mom. Have the buck stand up hill from the doe or give him a bale of hay to stand on. From what I've read bucks are pretty determined. Good Luck. 

Jen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have done this recently, my buck got a very large nubian so its possible!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yup! We had a young fainter buck, and needed 2 mature does bred. We put him on the uphill side, and he now has 5 kids on the ground!  The hay bale is a good idea! If he is that much shorter? Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You might need to get a step for him...like a cinder block...and hold the doe for him. He should be able to get the job done with a little help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

more then likely you will need to "assist" in some way so the buck is higher then the doe -- do you have sloping ground? do you have something he can jump on? sometimes it takes two people so that one can hold the doe and the other direct the buck on a leash to where he needs to jump up on so he can reach


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw.... poor little guy... well, it's a guy and they are pretty determined about those things so i'm sure he'll get 'er done...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... I agree....a little help and walla....he will be able to do the deed..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I put a hay bale down and then backed up my Alpine doe to it. Then my Nigerian buck jumped on the hay bale and bred her with no problems. Expecting kids in March. Good Luck. I see no reason why it can't be done.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Okie, well I was gone all day today so well catch her again, see if she has a short cycle..
I did try to get him to mount her on a slope, but her is weary of me so well see how he does next time around. 
Funny thing I was out working yesterday and he realized she has a beautiful udder!!! He couldn't decide if he wanted to nurse or breed her!!! :ROFL: :laugh: 

Anyways thanks guys for all your ideas!! I am sure we will have some sweet little Minniemanchamunchkins come this spring!!


----------

